

The Web back in 1996-1997 (how far we've come!) - bdotdub
http://royal.pingdom.com/?p=423

======
s3graham
I remember hating that Netscape banner at the top of their page because it
took so damn long to load over a 28.8 (my rural phone lines only got to 31.2
on a "good day" once I got a 56k).

------
ryanb
"In 1996, the New York Times website was dead set on getting users to sign up
to access any Web content at all."

They've since opened up most of their site, but it's so frustrating that a
good chunk of their content still requires you to sign-up.

------
DougBTX
The old Yahoo reminds me of craigslist, and the old Lycos reminds me of
Google. Perhaps not so much has changed. Links, text and simple forms still
rule.

------
albertcardona
Nobody will miss the wild, eye-poping javascript "cool scripts", which were
primer experiments on what could javascript deliver. It's so good people have
learned some common sense (and the invention of NoScript firefox extension!)

